# dofus et mac G4



## alfagama (10 Octobre 2009)

bonjour j'ai un mac et j'essai d'installer dofus. Donc je vais sur le site de dofus,  je l'installe et la je remarque que le telechargementdure que quelque seconde. Ensuite quand je vais dans le dossier il y a que 3 fichier un qui s'appelle:
-Zz
-Dofus avec un panneau de interdi de stationné
-Game.xl
Esque quelqu'un peut maider?^^



MERCI
​


----------



## tombom (10 Octobre 2009)

si c'est ce que je pense, redemarre ton ordi, le panneau devrait disparaitre (c'est un panneau blanc/transparent par dessus l'iconne hein ?)
ca me le fait des fois quand je telecharge une appli...
et si tu click sur ce fichier ca fait quoi ,?


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Octobre 2009)

Par ce que dofus n'est pas en UB (Unniversal Binary) il tourne que sous Mac Intel, sois tu télécharge une version PowerPC sois, il y en a pas et là, tu peut pas jouer à dofus.


----------



## alfagama (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour merci de votre aide mais tombom quand je clique dessus sa fé" Vous ne pouvez pas ouvrir l'application "Dofus" car elle ne fonctionne pas sur ce système. Merci



PS:je ne pe toujours pas jouer a dofus et avant j'avait dofus sur ce même mac mais j'ais rebat le système^^


----------



## tombom (19 Octobre 2009)

alfagama a dit:


> Bonjour merci de votre aide mais tombom quand je clique dessus sa fé" Vous ne pouvez pas ouvrir l'application "Dofus" car elle ne fonctionne pas sur ce système. Merci



alors c'est plutot old-mac qui doit avoir raison... telecharge la version powerpc... pas intel


----------



## rabouchon35 (26 Février 2012)

Bonsoir ,

Je repond a ce sujet car j'ai moi même dofus sur mon imac .

Aujourdhui j'ai réveillée mon vieux mac version 10.4.11 (powerpc) et j'ai ce problème. Apres plusieurs recherche j'ai constatée que je ne trouvais pas de version de dofus téléchargeable par mon ordi , qui me semble t-il est trop vieux pour supporter ce jeu? :x

Alors voilà j'aurais aimée savoir si qqn ici peut me trouver un lien ou je peux telecharger une version compatible avec ce vieux pépère^^

je vous remercie et bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2012)

Visiblement là c'est UB : http://download.dofus.com/zip/mac/
Mais je viens d'essayer sur un iMac G4@700 en 10.4 il il faut une version d'adobe air qui je crois ne fonctionne que sur Intel ?


----------



## rabouchon35 (27 Février 2012)

Oui voilà mon pbm , donc je ne peux tous simplement pas d'apres toi ? :x


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2012)

Je ne sais pas, déjà j'ai DL le truc 1Go :mouais: juste pour voir.
essaie la version 1.5 d'Air : http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/mac/download/1.5.3/AdobeAIRSDK.dmg


----------

